# Earlier post



## Lefthanded Gordie (Aug 15, 2017)

Was there an earlier post today about living here that disappeared or was I dreaming?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lefthanded Gordie said:


> Was there an earlier post today about living here that disappeared or was I dreaming?


Moderator's note:
You are not dreaming. There was a thread from someone asking questions about people's tenure in Mexico. It looked like the poster might have been doing research for some project other than a personal move to Mexico. So, I have removed it. If it turns out to be a legitimate inquiry, it might come back.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Further Moderator's Note:
It turns out there are two threads that are currently invisible while they are being evaluated.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Further Moderator's Note:
> It turns out there are two threads that are currently invisible while they are being evaluated.


I only see one.


----------

